# GCC expert 24" vs. GCC expert 24LX for rhinestone templates



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry to be a pain to all of you experts, but just a couple more questions before I actually purchase a cutter: I need to a cutter to cut rhinestone templates as well as vinyl for heat press shirt designs. I've come down to two... GCC Expert 24 or the GCC Expert 24LX. I know that the GCC expert 24LX has contour cutting and the GCC expert 24 does not. Exactly what is contour cutting, and would that be really beneficial to my needs? What is optic eye?? I do use Corel Draw X4 and I have purchased rstones software that works with Corel Draw. I will have to go by what you all recommend in order to purchase, so please HELP.

Thanks again


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: GCC expert 24" vs. GCC expert 24LX for rhinestone templates*

Contour cutting uses registration points to cut around a design, like to create a die cut vinyl sticker or to cut the excess around an inkjet heat transfer design.

It does not sound to me like you would need that, so you could save the money unless you are looking to expand.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Remember you are going to need the "Clean Cut" blades because the stock GCC blades do not cut sticky flock (if that is what you plan on using) very well.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: GCC expert 24" vs. GCC expert 24LX for rhinestone templates*



grossgirl said:


> Sorry to be a pain to all of you experts, but just a couple more questions before I actually purchase a cutter: I need to a cutter to cut rhinestone templates as well as vinyl for heat press shirt designs. I've come down to two... GCC Expert 24 or the GCC Expert 24LX. I know that the GCC expert 24LX has contour cutting and the GCC expert 24 does not. Exactly what is contour cutting, and would that be really beneficial to my needs? What is optic eye?? I do use Corel Draw X4 and I have purchased rstones software that works with Corel Draw. I will have to go by what you all recommend in order to purchase, so please HELP.
> 
> Thanks again


Just wanted to make note that we do not recommed either of these cutters to cut Rhinestone templates. The machines will cut this media, but since both machines have a stepper motor, the life of your machine will be shortened by cutting thicker media like this.

You would need a machine that has a servo motor to cut this material on a regular basis.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*re: GCC expert 24" vs. GCC expert 24LX for rhinestone templates*

here is a great article on steppers and servos Stepper Vs Servo|OSM - Optimal Stepper Motor Manufacturer


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

*re: GCC expert 24" vs. GCC expert 24LX for rhinestone templates*

Also, downforce is a necessity 

Expert 24 - 250G
Expert 24LX- 250G
Bengal - 400G
Jaguar - 600G

GCC products-Cutting Plotters / Vinyl Cutters

I use the "Clean Cut" blade on my Bengal just to keep the insure I am not forcing the downforce like Nick stated.

http://www.synergy17.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=85&zenid=90jpili8hdcapr141i4taeddf6

So if you are interested in the Expert you would need the Expert Pro- 400G or the Bengal


----------

